# SR20 GT Turbo



## beed_77 (Jul 23, 2006)

hey anyone got ant information on the SR20 GT engine special 2003 X-Trail from JAPAN :newbie:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

What do you need to know?


----------



## beed_77 (Jul 23, 2006)

I recently purchased one and I am interested in knowing how the Turbo works, I am keen in understanding the engine behaviour. I have also realised that the 2003 GT model has a navigation system that also manages the maintenance of the vehicle. it can tell you when your oil change is due etc. Just to mention the x-trail came from Japan. Any information would be really appreicated. Thanx


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

HERE is how it works mate 

You have 276HP under your belt to burn that power, so have fun 

I don't think the navigation system of the exy is that intelligent to tell you the oil change due time, but I could be wrong. I have never seen that on an xtrail anywhere.

Do post some pics of your GT beast.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

wots the spec on this engine? Is it just a turbocharged 2.0 lump? or is there more mods, ie cam etc?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> wots the spec on this engine? Is it just a turbocharged 2.0 lump? or is there more mods, ie cam etc?


The 2.0 L (1998 cc) SR20VET was the first turbocharged engine from Nissan with variable timing and lift control. It produces 280 PS (206 kW) @ 6400rpm and 309 nm @ 3200rpm.

And this is just the standard/factory set-up, so you can imagine what this little beast is capable off when modded. This is my dream engine (when mine dies) 

Only suitable for Autos though.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

i dint post the right Q - 
is the std 2.0 petrol capable of being converted into the turbo 2.0 SR20VET? If so - what would you need to do?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

It shouldn't need much modifications if yours is an AUTO, but finding a GT engine is nearly impossible as the GT xtrail is not selling much in Japan and the ones that are on the road are is still in good shape, so it could be a while before we see this engine in the market.

I have inquired about importing one through a local importer and he told me that the waiting list for this engine (even second hand) is something like 2 years and not guaranteed.


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

That's my & a many Nissaners' wet dream, wish Nissan gives something like in a nearby future.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

so - wot other options are there? 350Z lump in a x-t?


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Does anyone know how many GT's were made with the SR20VET ?
And they were only sold in Japan, right ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Revhead Kev said:


> Does anyone know how many GT's were made with the SR20VET ?
> And they were only sold in Japan, right ?


Not many as I was told, and yes, only sold in Japan.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> I don't think the navigation system of the exy is that intelligent to tell you the oil change due time, but I could be wrong. I have never seen that on an xtrail anywhere.


The nav on mine has a 'service reminder' based on mileage, but it's just a gimmicky alarm thing that you can preset yourself. Only works upto 27000 miles.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> The nav on mine has a 'service reminder' based on mileage, but it's just a gimmicky alarm thing that you can preset yourself. Only works upto 27000 miles.


Yeah, I have something similar, it's called the service sticker on the windscreen with the next serive and oil change due dates LOL


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Nothing is new these days...


----------



## beed_77 (Jul 23, 2006)

guys my x-t came from Japan and there are more being imported here in trinidad and tobago. I got a repair manual for a nissan T30 Series, gr8 stuff but not specific to the turbo X. if anyone need a copy let me kno


----------

